# ترانيم السيرفر



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2007)

7ترانيم السيرفر
بسم الثالوث القدوس 
نفتتح اليوم سيرفر منتدى الكنيسه بعد مجهود شاق جدا من الاخ ماى روك ربنا يبارك تعب محبته 
بأذن المسيح كل الترانيم اللى على الموقع هتكون موجودة على السيرفر بتاعنا علشان نتلافى فساد الروابط 
بدأت رفع الترانيم من فترة بسيطة 
صلولى علشان اقدر اكمل 
شرائط فيفيان السودانيه ​ 
1-شريط امير المعجزات​ 
2-شريط كنت السامريه​ 
3-شريط ام حنونه​ 
4- شريط صبر ايوب ​ 
5-شريط شهوة قلبى 

6 - شريط ترتيب الهى ​ 
شرائط كورال القطيع الصغير
1- شريط احكى يا تاريخ
2-شريط وانا اريحكم
3-شريط هوس ايروف
4-شريط يسوع رفيقى
نصلى للرب ان يكمل هذا العمل ليصل الى الشكل الذى يرضيكم 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

شكرا oesi_no 
 علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## totty (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

_ربنا يباركك يا جورج انت وماى روك
دى حاجه جميله بجد هتفيد المنتدى كتييييير
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك
ربنا معاك يارب
ويباركك ويساعدك_​


----------



## cobcob (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

ميرسى يا جورج
 وربنا يعوض كل اللى تعب فى الموضوع ده


----------



## Michael (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

هايل


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

هذه اول خطوة, و ستليها خطوات اكثر للأهتمام بقسم الترانيم بشكل اكبر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## محب للعذراء (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

شكرا على مجهودك كتير حلوين الرب يباك حياتك و يحميك


----------



## MINA FIKRY (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

برافو عليك استمر


----------



## Coptic Man (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

مجهود رائع منك يا جورج الرب يكلله بالنجاح 

ويجعله سبب بركة ونعمة


----------



## عبير (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

*شكرا جدا على تعبك وربنا يعوض تعبك *


----------



## tony_alex (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

شكرا منك يا جو وديما كدة عندك كل حاجة


----------



## mansor1_2000 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

*شكرا يا جورج على هذا المجهود الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك تعب المحبة*​


----------



## kmmmoo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ramzi (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

الله يباركك يا جورج ...


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك مجهود رائع شكراااااااااا


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

رنا يعوضكم وتخدمو النتدى وروادة واعضائة


----------



## scatrous (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

*مجهود رائع يستحق التقدير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

ربنا بيارك خدمتكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## lion 98 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و بانتظار المزيد من الترانيم الرائعة*​


----------



## novaelsawaf (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## pop55 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## pop55 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا :t7:


----------



## كوك (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

انا  عايز  ترنيمة   نونو  انا  مشتاق فى  عيونو  لهيه  بتيجى  على  ctv

بس  متكونش  كولهم  بيقولوه  لهيه  بنت  بس  هيه لى  تقوله  يا ريت


----------



## mina3338 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

مجهود ائع وشكرا كتيييييييييير مش خلص شكر 
وعقبال باقي الشرايط


----------



## وفاء فوزي (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

ميرسي على تعبكم كتير بجد 
أنا فعلا فرحت جداً لما لقيت ترانيم فيفيان وإتعزيت جداً من الترانيم الجميله دي
ربنا يحافظ عليكم


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*



My Rock قال:


> هذه اول خطوة, و ستليها خطوات اكثر للأهتمام بقسم الترانيم بشكل اكبر
> 
> سلام و نعمة


 
ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم وحياتكم ويكلل كل مجهوداتكم بالنجاح انت وجميع مشرفين وأعضاء المنتدى.

ياترى هل يمكن رفع عظات أيضاً على سرفر المنتدى؟


----------



## pharmacologic (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

شكرا عالجهود الجبارة وربي يقويكم على فعل الخير


----------



## merola (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
شرائط اكثر من رائعة و كنت احتاج اليها ​*_


----------



## جمال بطرس (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

ربنا معاك و الف شكر ​


----------



## akmalfad (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

نفسى فى شريط ترانيم امثال واعياد


----------



## كوك (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

لا

 مش عندى ممكن تكون مع الى بعدى


----------



## cuteledia (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

ربنا معاكم ويكلل خدمتكم بالنجاح الدائم...يسوع يباركم


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

مرسى  اوى  فى خدمه  دى


----------



## ابو الحسام (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

كلمات جميله الحان رائعه صوت عذب دمتم بحفظ ربنا يسوع المسيح له المجد


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

نشكوووووووورك  على  تعبك  ومحبتك  لينااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kmmmoo (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم السيرفر*

*شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Reozana2007 (4 يوليو 2008)

انا Reozana2007 وكان نفسى فى شريط فى مركب صغيرة


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم


----------



## marianbasem (19 يوليو 2008)

انا لسة مسمعتهاش ولكن اولا العنوان جميل لكل ترنيمة وكلمات اجمل ربنا يبارك عملكم وشكرا


----------



## marianbasem (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ترانيم جممممممممممممممممممممممممممممملة    جدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## isaac gad (29 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا عايز شريط لما تزور البابا كيرلس ممكن


----------



## MINA FIKRY (2 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعة أحب أدعوكم لحضور حفل كنيستى فى مسرح الأنبا رويس فى الكتدرائية بالعباسية
ويتضمن الحفل كورال ذبيحة تسبيح علشان الناس اللى بتحب الترانيم الكورال ده بجد جامد جداً
ومسرحية فتيلة لا تُطفأ يا جماعة أنا هامثل فيها
بالمناسبة الحفلة سيتم تصويرها بواسطة قناة أغابى يعنى بجد مسرحية و كورال جامدين أوى
كل ده يوم الخميس 3\10\2008 الساعة 6 م أتمنى الجميع ييجى بجد هاتتبصتو


----------



## MINA FIKRY (2 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعة أحب أدعوكم لحضور حفل كنيستى فى مسرح الأنبا رويس فى الكتدرائية بالعباسية
ويتضمن الحفل كورال ذبيحة تسبيح علشان الناس اللى بتحب الترانيم الكورال ده بجد جامد جداً
ومسرحية فتيلة لا تُطفأ يا جماعة أنا هامثل فيها
بالمناسبة الحفلة سيتم تصويرها بواسطة قناة أغابى يعنى بجد مسرحية و كورال جامدين أوى
كل ده يوم الخميس 3\10\2008 الساعة 6 م أتمنى الجميع ييجى بجد هاتتبصتو


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على الترانيم الجميلة دية


----------



## FARID FAYZ (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا العمل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا oesi_no
علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب اخوتى 
المفروض ان الموضوع يتحدث كل فترة 
ولكن المشغوليات كتير
صلولنا ​


----------



## pop201 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرآ يا جورج علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## bishooooo (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ترانيم فريق القديس اغسطينوس


----------



## amad_almalk (18 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.egyptiancopts.com/  ده لينك شهداء الكشح​


----------

